

Show HN: TweetBoard.me - jv22222

I've been wanting a "pro-feel" Twitter stats dashboard for a while now.<p>Inspired by Geckoboard I built TweetBoard.me<p>If you're a Twitter power user you might like it :)<p>Looks best in full screen!<p>Note: There were problems when first launched but now it should be working at the real address:<p>http://TweetBoard.me<p>(Not working on mobile)
======
raju
Very very nice work. I am no twitter power user, but I really like the
interface.

I have been thinking of making a similar dashboard for work (much like
GeckoBoard) but I wanted to roll my own as a way to learn JQuery and CSS ...

I see from your comments that it's a JQuery impl. Great work!

Thanks for the inspiration. I need to put my head down and get cranking :)

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://TweetBoard.me>

    
    
        Oops - it looks like Twitter might be down,
        or this machines Twitter API limit has been
        reached.

~~~
jv22222
Hmm weird. I took the error out. Try reloading the page.

~~~
ColinWright
Now not loading anything. As a standard precaution, after the previous error I
revoked twitter access, now it's not asking for access again, so probably it's
just not going to work.

 _Edit: Down-votes? Really? And it's not just this comment, it's the
grandchild as well, so it's not simply the fat-finger syndrome on a tiny
mobile device._

 _< fx: shakes head> I really don't understand some people. I'm trying to
explain a failure mode people. I did this, now it doesn't work. Why do you
think it should be downvoted?_

~~~
jv22222
No need to revoke access it doesn't really do anything other than use it as a
way to tell it's "you" for the "Me" button.

~~~
ColinWright
Best practice - I don't leave things like that lying around.

And it has still not asked again for access, so it's still not getting data (I
assume).

 _Edit in response to your reply - noted. Thanks._

~~~
jv22222
It's just because Twitter has an active session. When you logout of twitter it
will go away.

------
german
It seems that you're starting to build a really powerful tool. Let me
recommend changing the position of some elements. For example: \- I would put
Followers, Following, Listed & #Tweets in the sidebar, that's because those
numbers don't change so often. \- I would also remove the time of day in the
page. I think is an overkill.

Hope that helps :) Germán

------
StavrosK
As a data nerd, I am very excited by this. My one piece of feedback would be
that the contrast isn't very high, which makes text a bit tiring to read, but,
other than that, fantastic work, Justin!

What's your stack like?

------
mise
Apart from the logo, did you design the site yourself? Start off with CSS from
somewhere else? Nicely done, Justin. Header you talk about it with impatience
on Techzing :)

~~~
jv22222
Yes I did all the CSS & graphics from the ground up :)

~~~
rkalla
Justin the L&F of the site is brilliant... you really nailed a nice design
here with the perfect data density mixed with visual flash.

------
hajrice
This looks AWESOME. The look and feel is outstanding.

I also checked out Pluggio, great work. Using it as my twitter client now

~~~
akaak
Yes. Looks good. headed over to @pluggio and started using it.

look into going beyond basic black!

------
swanson
Justin mentioned the logo is by Scott Jackon
(<http://www.iamscotty.com/blog/>) when he talked about this on techzing - I
really like it.

The design is a bit too much like GeckoBoard I think and it's currently not
pulling in any tweets, but I assume this will be fixed soon.

------
jv22222
Clickable WORKING version! <http://tweetboard.me/#!/ladygaga>

~~~
jv22222
If the main tweetboard.me version is not working for you please post your
twitter username here so I can try to find out what the broken users have in
common.

~~~
ColinWright
I changed the URL to include my name instead of what's-'er-face's and the page
didn't update. Probably true of every user, but I'm @ColinTheMathmo

Loading it in an entirely new window gives what I assume is my page, but
there's no data in it.

~~~
jv22222
Try now: <http://tweetboard.me/#!/ColinTheMathmo>

~~~
ColinWright
That works - now at dinner - will check out more thoroughly later.

------
Andrenid
As i'm typing a tweet into the box (under the "I am @name" tab), it seems to
refresh that box and lose my tweet regularly, replacing it again with
"Checkout my TweetBoard <http://TweetBoard.me/name/tweets> while i'm typing.

------
atldev
Nice work Justin! I heard you mention this project on your last podcast and
was looking forward to seeing it. I know there are a bunch of tools out there
to better manage twitter, but this is the easiest at-a-glance view without any
setup that I've found.

------
brackin
Interesting, i'm working on a contextual twitter analytics app which is more
about visualising the context behind tweets and grouping it. How different is
this to Geckoboard?

------
LeandroLovisolo
Love the concept, but the Friend Wall and Follower Growth panels have no data
for me. Same with the To/From @Username panels.

I can send you a screenshot if you want.

------
dy
Very impressed with the look and feel. I definitely see putting this up on a
screen for any company that's seriously tracking their twitter following -
great work.

------
zachh
It'd be great to have a product tour before providing my credentials...I don't
like signing up for things based on only text. Otherwise, the copy looks
great!

------
skadamat
I'm digging the site / idea, great work :)

Turn this into a chrome extension, or a Mac / Windows Live Wallpaper, and it
would really fly!

------
folke
Not working here, but the design looks great! :-)
<http://tweetboard.me/#!/folke>

~~~
jv22222
Try now: <http://tweetboard.me/#!/folke>

------
homemadejam
It's looking pretty great! Although it does seem to load a little slow for
me... But I think I'm gonna bookmark this site for future use.

------
paulitex
Nice approach, i like the look. My follower graph & data is wrong though.

Is this a side project or are you fulltime?

~~~
jv22222
Side project. Been working on it for 2 weeks.

------
thanasisp
I like it, what will you do to remind me to get back after a few days when you
have stats about my account? (@thanpolas)

~~~
jv22222
There is nothing to remind users as of yet... but that's a good thought!

------
riskish
Very cool. Did you use any framework for the widgets? How was it built?

~~~
jv22222
No framework other than jQuery. It's an ajax single page pattern. Obvioulsy
still a bit buggy!

------
dtsingletary
This turned out really well; better than the screenshots let on!

------
DuqE
Really like this, great slick look and feel! Great work!

------
sygeek
I can't scroll to right, half of the screen is cut.

------
jasonshen
Love this. Great work - looks very slick!

------
botj
Doesn't scale right on an iPhone.

------
gootik
pretty cool, would be nice if you could make the widgets movable (drag & drop)

------
leehnetinka
Wouldnt authorize twitter...

------
techarch
Pretty darn cool!

------
Wiegel
Hey Notch I bought minecracft but on 9-23-11 it just said: user not premium
after i paid for the full version of the game so I'm wondering what i should
do to got my username back and beable to play full version multilayer so what
should i do?

